# Opinion on SSD



## Doc41 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello, i was looking at some SSD's recently, wanted to get a 120GB one as the main "OS" drive but a relative got me a deal for a (Samsung 830 256GB) for around 106$.

How good is that one, is it a "steal deal" or should i look into other brands, oh and i don't care much about speed, a good reliable drive is just fine.

Thanks


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 23, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Hello, i was looking at some SSD's recently, wanted to get a 120GB one as the main "OS" drive but a relative got me a deal for a (Samsung 830 256GB) for around 106$.
> 
> How good is that one, is it a "steal deal" or should i look into other brands, oh and i don't care much about speed, a good reliable drive is just fine.
> 
> Thanks



sneak into this here @ TPU to get some feedback

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviewdb/SSD/


----------



## Arjai (Sep 23, 2013)

This is a solid performer. Upwards of 128,000GB worth of read/writes!!

For this price, and 240GB...what's the catch? It overperforms it's claimed 450MB R/W in real world tests. It is a Sand Force and some think they are to this, or that. They are reliable.

Isn't that what one wants from a storage drive, of any design?

Here's the link.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2013)

I have 2x 256gb 830s, and they have been terrific. For $106, it's a very good deal. The 830 is fast (though not as fast as the new ssds), and it is extremely reliable; never had any issues with either of them.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 23, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Hello, i was looking at some SSD's recently, wanted to get a 120GB one as the main "OS" drive but a relative got me a deal for a (Samsung 830 256GB) for around 106$.
> 
> How good is that one, is it a "steal deal" or should i look into other brands, oh and i don't care much about speed, a good reliable drive is just fine.
> 
> Thanks


THough it is an old drive, and a bit slower than the newest (840/840 Pro) from Samsung, that is a good deal.

Enjoy!


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies, i just got it now and will try a fresh windows on it by tomorrow when i got time


----------



## Raw (Sep 23, 2013)

*Great price*



Doc41 said:


> Hello, i was looking at some SSD's recently, wanted to get a 120GB one as the main "OS" drive but a relative got me a deal for a (Samsung 830 256GB) for around 106$.
> 
> How good is that one, is it a "steal deal" or should i look into other brands, oh and i don't care much about speed, a good reliable drive is just fine.
> 
> Thanks



Great price if it is a new drive. It is a discontinued model now but it's still fast compared to a platter disk drive.
You will be real happy with it I am pretty sure.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 23, 2013)

Arjai said:


> This is a solid performer. Upwards of 128,000GB worth of read/writes!!
> 
> For this price, and 240GB...what's the catch? It overperforms it's claimed 450MB R/W in real world tests. It is a Sand Force and some think they are to this, or that. They are reliable.
> 
> ...



who in their right of mind would get that drive over the Samsung 830 256 for the price he can get it for?


----------



## Arjai (Sep 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> who in their right of mind would get that drive over the Samsung 830 256 for the price he can get it for?



He did ask about other brands, no? Who in their RIGHT MIND would insult someone for offering an alternative?

I MUST be an idiot, huh? Kingston SSD's just plain suck, right? Who'd a thunk, one of the World's largest memory manufacturer's can't make a decent SSD.

:shadedshu

EXCUUUUUUSSSSSE ME!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 24, 2013)

wow, who pissed in your cheerios? 

Fact of the matter is, he can get the 830 for a killer price. I think anyone here, but I guess you,  can agree on that fact, and inform him on that conclusion. 

Instead you have to go recommending the Kingston drive like you do to everyone (When fact of the matter is Kingston drives are mediocre, pretty similar to their memory), even though for the price he can get the 830, there's no need for any other drive.


----------



## Sinzia (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a few of the 830's... They're pretty kick ass.

I do have some OCZ drives, but those have the odd quirk every now and then. (Vertex LE, 2, and an Agility 2)


----------



## Jetster (Sep 24, 2013)

If its a Samsung 840  256 it a Pro version. The standard Samsung 840 is 250Gb. 

Even used its a steal


----------



## Arjai (Sep 24, 2013)

http://www.myce.com/review/kingston-v300-240gb-ssd-review-2-66792/conclusion-7/

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...kingston-ssdnow-v300-240gb-ssd-review-12.html

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/kingston-ssdnow-v300_8.html#sect0

There are differing opinions, from yours. 

"When fact of the matter is Kingston drives are mediocre, pretty similar to their memory"

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Kingston/HyperX_Beast_Black_2133_C11/11.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Kingston/HyperX_Predator_2400C11/11.html

http://www.legitreviews.com/kingston-hyperx-blu-1600mhz-16gb-2x8gb-memory-kit-review_2021/6

http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com...sk=view&id=856&Itemid=67&limit=1&limitstart=5

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews...-ddr3-1600-memory-kit-review?showall=&start=7

I don't expect a self proclaimed Corsair Fanboy to read all of this or even to agree with me but, Mediocre? 

Rant over. Due to Right Mind.


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 24, 2013)

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/kingston-ssdnow-v300_8.html#sect0

we had this drive running in our servers and it died severall times in a 3month period 
now we use intels and they last till today

as a private opinion i would choose corsair´s Force GT´s again....
i have em running in Raid0 2x120GB for about a 1,5 years now ... no problems@ all


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 24, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> we had this drive running in our servers and it died severall times in a 3month period
> now we use intels and they last till today
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/kingston-ssdnow-v300_8.html#sect0
> ...



The Kingston was in your servers, or the Samsung?


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow calm down Arjai, From my POV upgrading from a 5yr old HDD any SSD would be blazing fast to me 

If you noticed i live in the middle east and we don't have much support here not to mention even products themselves, the only store that has SSD's here only has some mushkin chronos ones and they are hell overpriced for me "around 170$ for the 120GB one, and you can guess the pricing for the higher capacities", so i was considering getting a 120GB samsung 840 from amazon which was way much cheaper to me.
but as i mentioned that relative has that one on him so i'll be having it instantly without having to pay for shipping, oh and i forgot to mention it's an "OEM" SSD not the Retail one plus that was a discount price for me.


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The Kingston was in your servers, or the Samsung?



we had the kingston running in our servers, shown in the link


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 24, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Wow calm down Arjai, From my POV upgrading from a 5yr old HDD any SSD would be blazing fast to me
> 
> If you noticed i live in the middle east and we don't have much support here not to mention even products themselves, the only store that has SSD's here only has some mushkin chronos ones and they are hell overpriced for me "around 170$ for the 120GB one, and you can guess the pricing for the higher capacities", so i was considering getting a 120GB samsung 840 from amazon which was way much cheaper to me.
> but as i mentioned that relative has that one on him so i'll be having it instantly without having to pay for shipping, oh and i forgot to mention it's an "OEM" SSD not the Retail one plus that was a discount price for me.



You can't go wrong with that 830. I have the 128GB version, and been solid for ~2 years and counting.


----------



## pigulici (Sep 24, 2013)

I have too 512gb and 256gb Samsung 830(on 2 pc), it have almost a year, I choosed because of speed on uncompressed data and realibility, so the price you get this one look very good...


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks  i got me one, on a side note what do you think about Micron SSD's (of same size but in general)


----------



## pigulici (Sep 24, 2013)

Simple put: mediocre. You must see that the market ssd it is split between speed vs  realibility, most of the ssd with great speed have problem with realibility, those with great realibility cost too much, for me realibility it is the most important factor(I use my pc for work, not just entertainment), so if you want realibility, I think Intel and Samsung have more stars than others(if you look at brand), if I must buy today a ssd, the most balanced price vs realibility vs speed, my first choice will be Samsung(830, then Evo), after that Intel. From me, the competition in ssd market it is at begining(before Samsung Evo , I don't call competition), I think after next 2-3 years will see a truth competition on ssd market, it can't be called competition when you have 2-3 models of controllers in 95% of ssd models and with that life-span at high price...


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 24, 2013)

@pigulici i agree the SSD market is still young, but for me i prefer reliability over speed "running the pc 24/7 most of the time, sudden power outages....etc etc"
 And again a matter of availability, my relative ran out of the samsungs and for now has Micron (my brother also wants an SSD after seeing mine )


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 24, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> @pigulici i agree the SSD market is still young, but for me i prefer reliability over speed "running the pc 24/7 most of the time, sudden power outages....etc etc"
> And again a matter of availability, my relative ran out of the samsungs and for now has Micron (my brother also wants an SSD after seeing mine )



Outside enterprise SSDs I think most of them will be roughly as reliable as the next, barring Samsuing TLCs (which has a much lower theoretical reliability).


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 24, 2013)

At a high level here are some reliability ratings for SSD's by brand (not model)....



> - Intel 0.45% (against 1.73%)
> - Samsung 0.48% (N/A)
> - Corsair 1.05% (against 2.93%)
> - Crucial 1.11% (against 0.82%)
> - OCZ 5.02% (against 7.03%)



http://www.behardware.com/articles/881-7/components-returns-rates-7.html


----------



## pigulici (Sep 24, 2013)

My advice: if you can't buy a good/quality ssd, just wait to have more money for one, the Black Friday and December are near; in long run most of the quality product are worth the money...


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 24, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> At a high level here are some reliability ratings for SSD's by brand (not model)....
> 
> http://www.behardware.com/articles/881-7/components-returns-rates-7.html



Intel and Samsung seems to be cleaning competition, but the difference between 99% and 99.5% is not as big as you would think.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 24, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> but the difference between 99% and 99.5% is not as big as you would think.


DING DING DING!!!! Winnner winner, chicken dinner!!! And frankly neither is 95% either... to me.


----------



## pigulici (Sep 24, 2013)

Or 85%, or 75%, or 5%,...why not? Well, I have not enough money to play them at lottery, and not all people have the luck to win at loterry, if you have the luck to win the lottery then you can buy any ssd, even packed in a bag of water, it will work...the Op already tell us that in his region it have not much offers, it have not much money and the RMA it is not so good also...


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 24, 2013)

So you pay a steep premium for an Intel, or you pay a little less with a negligible increase in risk. We have laid the information out on the table, its up to the OP to decide.


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 25, 2013)

for now I guess I'll get what is available to me, as my windows is down to where I really need a clean reinstall, (I gave the Samsung to my brother) .
And I'm considering upgrading my rig in 1~2 years time anyway  so when that time comes I'll take my time and get the best parts.

Thanks everyone for your time and info


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 25, 2013)

pigulici said:


> Or 85%, or 75%, or 5%,...why not? Well, I have not enough money to play them at lottery, and not all people have the luck to win at loterry, if you have the luck to win the lottery then you can buy any ssd, even packed in a bag of water, it will work...the Op already tell us that in his region it have not much offers, it have not much money and the RMA it is not so good also...



As long as after sales support is good you don't need to worry too much. Maybe a week or two worth of downtime, but that's it. What matters is whether you can take the downtime (business can't, so they need as close to 100% as they can get).


----------



## Doc41 (Oct 3, 2013)

The Micron arrived and it's great so far


----------

